# What jobs have you had or have currently?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

With a thread a little bit ago asking what you want to be when you graduate and go off on your own, I got thinking. I'm kinda curious as to what the jobs, if any, you have had now. 

I have a long list, but most of it is mechanic or aviation related. My dad and I have rebuilt or worked on about 15 airplanes so far and the list keeps growing. I do drive boats in the summer alot though, since I am the only one at the resort that I live at that really knows how to drive a tiller steer.

How about you?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Construction, landscaping, clearing out greenhouses...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i was a car washer at mathews auto. i had to clean cars, prepare cars for customers and the show rooms, clean the lot, mow the grass, brush hog feild by building, remove trees and bushes, drop off and pick up of cars and customers ect... i worked my butt off. but they fired me to keep a girl and a guy that do nothing but smoke.

it was funny got to drives all the fancy mazda sports cars.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I work on a camp staff.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I sell selfbows I've made, or make for an archer in particular.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Usfws


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*work*

umm i have a few i have 6 mowing jobs, i help my uncles farm, and i work for a landscaping business!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

back up


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Construction,mowing lawns, shoveling driveways


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

cranberry marsh, bowfishing trips


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL (Oct 20, 2008)

i work in a proshop haha lol


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I worked at fareway (local grocery store) 

Worked at Dr. Salamis (local restaurant) -- Head cook

Now I work for Quicktime Inc. as a Quality Manager.

We send out bellhousings (which go on the engine and house flywheels for racing... so when and if the flywheel explodes.. the driver can keep his legs...)

We sell bellhousings so MANY famous people;

*Jay Leno* ordered a bellhousing for his classic car.
*Carol Shelby* (Shelby Mustangs) ordered Quicktime Bellhousings for his race cars.
*Ford Racing* will only put Quicktime Bellhousings in their cobras now


Check out the pictures here: 

http://www.quicktimeinc.com/gallery.php


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i got bout 5 grass cutin jobs and i work at foodfair as a bagboy


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

I work on two farms my brother in laws and on my best friend and since i work on them i get to hunt them and there are some monsters down there i have also worked at a gym and at an old pro shop down in the little city i live in


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i work as a bowtechnician at Scheels all sports.


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

Was in landscaping but there no work, currently looking for any general labor..


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

i work in a proshop, build strings, and do small landscaping jobs around the neighborhood


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am a school bus driver, which gives me summer off to get ready to hunt in the fall.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I am a profesional couch potato.it dosent pay that well but its pretty easy. LOL


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i cut grass make about 2-3 k a month when it grows


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

in the summer i work for the shop i shoot for and a golf course and during the winter i work at a ski resort.
best jobs i could ask for!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

I work at Best buy


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

i drove grain truck for my dads roommates family farm


----------



## kalebfondren (Oct 26, 2009)

*Golf course*

Go to a nearby golf course....I work at one pretty pretty fun job


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have a job yet, I'm still 14 and I don't need a job yet.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

grass cutting and yardwork:thumbs_up


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

i work for myself haha cause i go to communtiy colledge now a couple times a week i raise chickens and sell the eggs and chickens at the local livestock market and i am cuttin and delivering firewood right now theres good money in both of them.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Usfws


nice. me too. what you do?


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i work for the usfws on an nwr and i work in a pathology lab doing making slides for drs


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive worked at a gun and bow store for the last 4 years.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Knottygirl said:


> nice. me too. what you do?


Well I quit the full time work to go back to school, but I worked at a NWR caring for injured raptors, endangered birds and plants. I still drop by on Sundays though.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> I am a profesional couch potato.it dosent pay that well but its pretty easy. LOL


:thumbs_up ha..same here brother.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

baggin groceries at ingles and mowin


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Arizona National Guard- NAU ARMY ROTC


----------



## Spooniespiller (Apr 21, 2009)

I cut grass and trees for a few years and then decide to get my first true job which is at shaver lake marina,I fish, play on the wave runners, and see more girls in a day then I would all year :cheers: and if I really need money in the winter I can work at the ski resort up the hill.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Usfws


I have decided I want a new job... the gun guys at my local Big 5 don't even know how to handle an SKS. -_-


----------

